# GT #73: Phoenix Suns (48-24) @ New Jersey Nets (31-42) - 3/29



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* New Jersey Nets (31-42) vs Phoenix Suns (48-24) 
* 

*When: Saturday, 7:30EST/5:30MT/4:30PST
TV: Local or by Illegal method* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Nets Projected Starters:* 







































*[PG] Devin Harris [SG] Vince Carter [SF] Richard Jefferson [PF] Nenad Krstic [C] Josh Boone * 



**STATS NOT WORTH IT. NEXT GAME**










*Suns have been placed on STAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We need to start strong and try to put this game away by the end of the 3rd. That's the only way Skinner and DJ are going to see any playing time. It would be nice if Diaw has another good game. But if he instead reverts to his usual useless self then I hope D'Antoni finally wakes up and gives his playing time to the others on the bench.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

If Suns don't win this, I'm sending an FU postcard to their whole team. There are no excuses for not blowing this team out >_>


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> There are no excuses for not blowing this team out >_>


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just caught this now. Hill is out with a pulled groin and that sprained wrist. Barbosa is in the lineup.

Suns down 14-13 with 5:49 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are 6-15 early. Very crappy. Down 21-15


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns down 27-17 2:16 left. Only shooting 38%


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Dont worry Suns fans the Nets will blow this lead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Couple misses, turnovers later, Suns close in to make it 33-27 after being down 31-21 at the end of the first. 

There's a delay now because Shaq got fouled on a dunk attempt, and ripped the net.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Just caught this now. *Hill is out with a pulled groin and that sprained wrist*. Barbosa is in the lineup.
> 
> Suns down 14-13 with 5:49 left.


I just got home and checked nba.com and was surprised to see Grant Hill not in the boxscore with stats next to his name, lol. Did they say if he was out for just this game or for a longer period of time?

Oh, and lol @ Shaq ripping the net off ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't know til I checked the boxscore either. Couldn't find a link to the game, til someone put it on sopcast. So, I did a quick news search on google, said he was out, and questionable for the games Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah, what a boring game so far. Suns down 37-32, with 5:48 left in the half.


Nuggets-Warriors is on in a half hr. Probably watch some of that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq with the nice flip pass, to Amare who nails it, and 1 as Marcus Williams fouled him with .5 left/ . Williams was hit with a T also. 

Suns lead at the half 52-51.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Eh, Nash is having an ugly game so far >_>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 82-71 after 3 quarters. Barbosa ended that quarter by making a stupid offensive foul making it 5 total fouls for him for the game thus far >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash's shooting is still off, 0-5. Amare seems to have taken over though. 82-71 at the end of 3. He has 31 pts (11-12), 13 rebs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, 7 technicals so far called in this game. Amare, Barbosa, and Shaq all have 5 fouls with 2:57 left in the game. Suns are up 99-92.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I have no idea who this new ref is, but this is the first game I've seen him in and I already want to punch him in the face. (The one calling all the techs, including that one on Nash when he was just calmly talking to him.. what a joke!)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Naaaaaaaash with the F U three!! ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns hang on to wiiin 110-104. What a weird game. I'm just glad they pulled it out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 110, Nets 104*

I jinxed Amare. Only 2 pts since I posted that. 

33 pts (12-15), 15 rebs, 2 stls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That layup just cost alot of people money....

My 3 team parlay just went to **** b/c the Suns couldn't get a stop in the last minute. That $70 would've been nice.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well now I know what was wrong with Steve Nash tonight... He was playing with a muscle spasm in his shoulder


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

is hill playing in the next couple of games?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What happened to Hill?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> What happened to Hill?


Pulled groin from Friday and that strained wrist he had. He's questionable for both Denver games.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> He's questionable for both Denver games.


That's just great. Now we have to play Denver with only 7 guys. Can someone please explain to me what Skinner did to no longer deserve any proper playing time? I can understand when the 8-man rotation is healthy but when there's only 7? Why can't he at least fill in for number 8?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> That's just great. Now we have to play Denver with only 7 guys. Can someone please explain to me what Skinner did to no longer deserve any proper playing time? I can understand when the 8-man rotation is healthy but when there's only 7? Why can't he at least fill in for number 8?


I know, it's pretty absurd. Kerr should have a talk with D'Antoni.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> I know, it's pretty absurd. Kerr should have a talk with D'Antoni.


It must be very de-moralizing for Skinner. After starting half the season (and doing a fairly good job of it), all of a sudden the team is better off playing 7 guys than having him play as the 8th man? Is he really so bad now that he'll do more harm than good on the court?

I really can't understand D'Antoni's logic. It's not an 8-man rotation system. It's an 8-man team with a bunch of extra garbage time players.

I'd really be interested to see what he does when 2 of the 8 can't play in one game. He won't be so stupid as to field only 6 players. But if the game's close, I bet Skinner and DJ won't see more than 5 minutes each.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> It must be very de-moralizing for Skinner. After starting half the season (and doing a fairly good job of it), all of a sudden the team is better off playing 7 guys than having him play as the 8th man? Is he really so bad now that he'll do more harm than good on the court?
> 
> I really can't understand D'Antoni's logic. It's not an 8-man rotation system. It's an 8-man team with a bunch of extra garbage time players.
> 
> *I'd really be interested to see what he does when 2 of the 8 can't play in one game*. He won't be so stupid as to field only 6 players. But if the game's close, I bet Skinner and DJ won't see more than 5 minutes each.


Are you underestimating Dantoni? remember 3 years ago? when Joe Johnson got hurt against Dallas? What could Dantoni do? simply put Jim Jackson in the starting five, and let Barbosa, and Steve Hunter(lol) each playing like 5 minutes tops a game, and that was the bench lolololol.... wich resulted in a good series with the spurs hahaha.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Diaw and Barbs gotta be more efficient in playoffs, coz i have a feeling that D'antoni will be quick to stick his starters back in if the game tempo/vibe changes in favour of the opposing team.


----------

